# Just how illegal is driving in the breakdown lane?



## revtrent

Traffic on the Cape sucks. Everyone knows that. 

But when it takes me almost 40 minutes to get from Otis to the goddamn Bourne Bridge, I tend to get a little annoyed.

However, its when other vehicle operators, who are not abiding by the law, scream right past me in the goddamn breakdown lane that I want to hurt someone. I know that with the luck I have, should I try such a thing, I would either get a ticket or get in an accident.

"Click It or Ticket" is a great slogan. But how about something like "Get the Fuck Out Of the Breakdown Lane or Ticket"? Not that catchy, but we can work on it.

P.S. The operator on 411 claims there is no non-emergency number for the Bourne State Police. Odd?

trent


----------



## KozmoKramer

*And it's not like innocent civilians and cops stopped in the breakdown lane haven't been injured or killed before.
That kind of me first bullshit goes right up my ass too.* :x


----------



## bbelichick

Station D-7, SP Bourne

Bourne Rotary, Route 28
Bourne, MA 02352
Telephone: (508) 759-4488


----------



## stm4710

> Traffic on the Cape sucks. Everyone knows that.
> 
> But when it takes me almost 40 minutes to get from Otis to the_* goddamn *_Bourne Bridge, I tend to get a little annoyed.
> 
> However, its when other vehicle operators, who are not abiding by the law, scream right past me in the_* goddamn *_breakdown lane that I want to hurt someone. I know that with the luck I have, should I try such a thing, I would either get a ticket or get in an accident.
> 
> "Click It or Ticket" is a great slogan. But how about something like_* "Get the Fuck Out Of the Breakdown Lane or Ticket"? *_Not that catchy, but we can work on it.
> 
> P.S. The operator on 411 claims there is no non-emergency number for the Bourne State Police. Odd?
> 
> trent


Goddamn it. :roll:


----------



## revtrent

Goddamn right.

Oddly enough, that man could be me in twenty years. I like how he's daring the cars to hit him...watch for me on 28. Its a definite possibility I'll be following his lead.

trent


----------



## Guest

"Get the Fuck Out Of the Breakdown Lane or Ticket"

Revtrant, now that would be a great GHSB campaign. No lack of violators.


----------



## badogg88

I was stuck in traffic at the split of 24 one day (this was after the time that it was legal to drive in the BDL), going towards the Braintree Mall. I hate when people drive in the breakdown lane, and about 4 or 5 people went screaming past me. There was an Environmental Police officer behind me, and he kept pulling them all over. After he passed me, I put half my car in the breakdown and half in the right lane because a guy was coming up in the BDL. He started swearing at me and telling me to move, and then he spit on my car! That pissed me off. I probably shouldn't have done what I did, but to spit on my car? C'mon...


----------



## CJIS

:x I hate the stupid people that drive in the BDL even when it is at a legal time. It sucks trying to get off at my exit becuse I have to worry about some A$$ hiting me whom is rocketing down the BDL. I dont understand it. If people would just stick to one lane instead of switching back and forth thinking to be ahead of the game only to be passed by me a minute later, I think half the congestion would not exist. Think about it every time some fool switches a lane during rush hour, people hit the binders and they get flustered. Choose a damn lane people and stick with it!


----------



## HousingCop

My insurance guy told me that any MVA's in the BDL are not covered here in Massachusetts. At least not by his company, Commerce. Only possibility is if you are legally turning onto your off ramp and some jackass smashes into you from behind. Then you are covered. 

If you are an asshat in the BDL and you hit another asshat in the BDL, you both are not covered, according to my guy. Don't know how true it is but he says it's on the policy somewhere. 

The "Breakdown" lane is and should be just for that, BREAKDOWNS. Unless they rename it the "Jerk-Off Express Lane", just stay out of it unless you intend to take the immediate exit. My .02 cents. HC


----------



## badogg88

I'm just curious, but what if your car BREAKSDOWN and everyone's driving in the BDL? Where are you supposed to go? And also, when is it okay to drive in the BDL on 95, I thought it was before and just after the city but I was on 95N from 24 until Peabody yesterday and people were in it the whole time. Some girl was behind me, apparently I wasn't going fast enough (what with the bumper to bumper traffic going on at 5:30 in the afternoon), so she went into the BDL to cut me off. Nice.


----------



## LenS

Having attended a number of meetings with state officials about the "add a lane" construction on Rte. 128 (aka I-93 or I-95), I learned a lot about the breakdown lane situation. These meetings were sponsored by a local Chamber of Commerce to discuss impact on local businesses over the many years for construction.

Fed Gov MANDATED the use of the breakdown lane in certain areas during rush hours as a TEMPORARY measure due to air pollution readings exceeding safe standards. Sitting in rush hour traffic will do this! 

We are at the end of the Fed Gov approved time limit for a final mitigation of the congestion problem and thus we are adding a lane to traffic flow in both directions from somewhere around Randolph up to Rte 9/128 junction. I was NOT popular at those meetings when I pointed out that adding a lane and removing a lane (breakdown lane) would NOT allow more cars to pass that area at reasonable speed during rush hour . . . it was a net "zero" gain! They were spouting off that the highway would handle more traffic than it currently does (during rush hour) with the rush hour breakdown lane use! They pegged my BS meter!! :twisted:

Thus, it is posted as LEGAL to drive the breakdown lane from somewhere around Randolph to Rte. 9 during the posted hours. I think that Rte. 3 also has some similar postings. This is only LEGAL during the posted hours on Mon-Fri (holidays included).

People have been blasting the breakdown lane ILLEGALLY for as long as I can remember Rte. 128 being in existence (I was a kid when it was built). Occasionally the MSP will stake it out and bag the bozos.

During the posted hours, in those areas, there is NO BREAKDOWN LANE . . . it is "just another traffic lane". Whether any insurance company, any LEO, any civilian likes it or not this is just a LEGAL FACT!

As for insurance companies refusing payment, they do it all the time . . . and in this case if someone files a complaint, it won't matter what the contract says . . . the breakdown lane is NON-EXISTENT (Legally) during the posted hours, it is just a travel lane. [Case in point: Many years ago I parked in a marked legal space in front of a USPO, came out of the USPO to find my car door didn't open . . . a driver with ~6" of snow on his roof that had slid over his windshield decided to pull into the same space I was parked in (he couldn't see, just knew that there were spaces there) smashing into my old diesel VW Rabbit. He admitted to what he did to me and the police (I called them, his DL was expired). Insurance company finally admitted that their client was responsible but refused to pay me for a year, until I sent a letter to their CEO explaining that no check meant I would file a complaint with AG and request a hearing to pull that company's license to sell insurance in MA! I went against the other company since the damages (all cosmetic) exceeded value of car and my company told me that they would total my car and issue me a Salvage Title if I wanted to keep it. This way I got the money, pocketed it (eventually) and drove it for another 2-3 years.]

Breakdown Lanes:
- Considerable amount of I-90, Mass Pike, has NO breakdown lane in areas East of Rte 128!
- If anyone breaks down, pull over as far as you can, use the 4-way flashers, and get your ass out of the car (including all passengers) and away from it while awaiting help! That's what I recommend anywhere!! Even with a legal breakdown lane, sitting in the car makes you a sitting duck to get hit and hurt/killed.


----------



## revtrent

HousingCop- "Jerk-Off Express Lane"

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Don't get me wrong; I'm still in full support of "Get the Fuck Out of The Break Down Lane or Ticket", but your slogan...how do I say this?...raises some..._eyebrows_

trent


----------



## Guest

npd_323";p="66501 said:


> :x I hate the stupid people that drive in the BDL even when it is at a legal time. It sucks trying to get off at my exit becuse I have to worry about some A$$ hiting me whom is rocketing down the BDL. I dont understand it.


Like it or not, as LenS said in his post... the problem really isn't them. It's you. You're failing to acknowledge the fact that it just another lane, and NOT a breakdown lane during the posted hours.

Technically, you're posing more of a risk on the highwau by taking an exit from the 2nd lane cutting across a full legal lane to take it and anyone who is in it.

Sure, MA and RI rank dead last in the latest survey of driving knowledge.. and you're just furthering it.

I'm going to take what you said earlier and hopefully you'll see my side of things....

I hate the stupid people that exit from the 2nd lane to their exit cutting me off when I'm in the rightmost lane during it's legal time to be driving in it. It sucks to pass any exit because I have to worry about some A$$ hiting me whom is crossing across my lane of travel so they can make their exit. I dont understand it. If they just got into the right most lane a little before their exit, they 1) wouldn't have to be aggrivated at people passing them on the right and 2) would have easier access to their exit.

But you kow what, those that are driving in the breakdown lane, when legal to do so, are generally more aware of their surroundings. How can I say such a thing? People thinking like you. We have to watch for people not only coming on the highway and not yielding, but also those like you that think cutting across a full lane of travel to make an exit (9 times out fo 10 without signalling) is perfectly legal to do.

The lane is a legal lane to drive in when posted. Because you don't agree (with the law of the road) with it doesn't mean that you can enforce your will on those that fully understand it.

I do agree with your other statement tho, that zig-zagging through traffic gets you nowhere. 

Just because YOU don't like it, doesn't mean your approach to handling it is legal. You're in the wrong thinking that.

--kC


----------



## Guest

Why can't you?

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/89-4b.htm
http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/89-4c.htm

It's a motor vehicle.
It's a legal lane between times posted.

Also CMR 7.08(13) Keeping to the Right :



> (b) On Ways Other Than the Tunnels.
> The operator of a motor vehicle on a way other than the Tunnels shall drive in the lane nearest the right shoulder of the roadway, when that lane is available for ordinary travel, except when overtaking another vehicle in that lane or at the direction of a Massachusetts State Police officer or sign. When the lane nearest the right shoulder of the roadway is a creeper lane or breakdown lane, an operator shall drive in the lane adjacent to the creeper lane or breakdown lane, except when overtaking another vehicle in that lane or at the direction of a Massachusetts State Police officer or sign.


I see nothing in that GCR regulating use to 4 wheelers only. If you could post a link to a law that says you can't drive in any posted legal lane (where it's posted that the lane is legal for use during specified days/times), I'd be more than happy to edit my statement to apply to 4 wheelers only.

I really thought you can.

--kC


----------



## LenS

Years ago the signs posted stated NO trucks in BDL during the legal hours. Don't know if it is still posted or not, as signage has changed over the years.

I know about the trucks issue because I watched a service truck weave in and out of the BDL numerous times on my way to my "day job" many years ago. Joker was driving a corporate truck from the same company I worked for and I called the fleet manager when I got into work to file a complaint. It was fun since he didn't want to do anything about it until I told him that not only was I a company employee, but I was also LE and either he would deal with it or I'd file a formal complaint with the RMV. He dealt with it! :twisted:


----------



## Guest

To the trucker... look up 89-4c. (http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/89-4c.htm)



> blame the poor guy who has to try to take the exit,


Here's the point I'm trying to make... if they have to take the exit, and know their exit is coming up, why aren't they in the rightmost lane already?

Are you advocating it's perfectly legal to make an exit across one full lane of travel? Say there was no breakdown lane use allowed in a highway that has 3 lanes. Driver in the middle lane knows their exit is coming up, and when they get there, they can just take the exit from that middle lane be damned if anyone is in the rightmost lane? Last I checked, that's it's not a legal maneuver. (Although I do see people doing it all the time anyways)

While I agree that speeds in that case should be reasonable and prudent (ie: slower) there's an MGL that expressly allows passing on the right on divided highways. If anything, it's just a little less of a backup when cars are going through.

So yet again... the problem is not the people using the breakdown lane legally, the issue seems to stem from those that for one reason or another don't use it. It's a legal lane, it's not the commonweaths fault if average Mass driver doesn't use it.

--KC


----------



## kwflatbed

KC if you travel 95 where it is allowed to use
the breakdown lane you will also note the signs
prohibitting trucks from doing this.


----------



## CJIS

Wolfman";p="67049 said:


> Not everyone knows exactly where their exit is coming up - if you don't make the trip every day some things can catch you kind of fast. Those that are familiar with the highway and traffic flow are the ones who generally fly up the BDL. There are many who are not familiar with the roads and therefore expect the BDL to be used for breakdowns. Their lack of familiarity with the way the lanes are designated causes them to err on the side of caution and remain in the generally accepted right travel lane. Then when they realize it's time to move over and exit, they need to contend with the traffic passing at unreasonable speeds on the right.
> 
> Are these unaware motorists wrong? Technically, they are. But the idiots flying by on the right with the cellphones glued to their ears don't seem to let common sense and reason interfere with their quest to shave 3 seconds off of the commute rather than cut someone else a little slack.


KC, Wolfman's got it right. I hardly ever drive on the highway 98% of all my driving back roads so on the rare occasion I am driving the Highway and I do not always know where my exit is It makes it a bit hard. If I do know my exit such as my home town exit I tend to get in the BDL to make life easier.

Now why don't I just drive the BDL anyway? Reason is every now and then there is a BD in it, (and I have seen major MVA's do to this) and there was no other place for the driver to pull over. This poses a major problem exsepionly going up a hill and not being able to see whats on the otherside side till it may be too late. Also like Wolfman said some people are unsure of their exit thus you get people at the last possible second jumping off and cutting in front of you most of the time not even signaling. Not good when im going 50 M.P.H.ish (since every one is in a dam rush to go nowhere) and they are slowing to the exit speed. I find it generaly safer to stay in one dam lane and avoid unforseen obsticals even if im going 15-20 M.P.H. slower.

I love a debate


----------



## mpd61

Get in the left lane, go like hell, stay there, keep out of the BDL unless you're broken down, and.........................................

STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:shock:


----------



## MVS

I think the title says it all. "Just how illegal is driving in the breakdow lane?". I don't recall any laws being more or less illegal than others. If its illegal its illegal... not "well its sort of illegal, on a scale of 1 to 10 of illegal its a 4" WTF :shock:.. illegal is illegal.


----------



## Guest

mpd61";p="67203 said:


> Get in the left lane, go like hell, stay there, keep out of the BDL unless you're broken down, and.........................................
> 
> STFU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :shock:


Hahaha. Go like hell in the left lane? Yeah.. right.  Once LEOs start enforcing the keep right and no travelling in the passing lane, then we might see some progress.

But until then, Left Lane blockers will be doing their 65... and not yeilding to faster traffic forcing everyone to pass on the right. I encounter them all over the place (but this is another topic all-together).

Ok, I missed the signs for no trucks. That makes sense if it's posted.


----------



## Barbrady

I got popped on 95 in Foxboro awhile back for this. It was "stand still" traffic and I could see my exit about 100 yards up ahead and went for it. Mistake, of course, I was in uniform coming from the prison and got berated and ticketed. The funny thing about it was the trooper kept telling me he knew why I was traveling in the BD lane, " it was because I was late getting *to the station*" when actually I was going home. But, I guess I deserved it being one of those A-holes.


----------



## revtrent

RPD931";p="67233 said:


> I think the title says it all. "Just how illegal is driving in the breakdow lane?". I don't recall any laws being more or less illegal than others. If its illegal its illegal... not "well its sort of illegal, on a scale of 1 to 10 of illegal its a 4" WTF :shock:.. illegal is illegal.


Certainly what you said is correct. However, the reality is that some laws are enforced more than others. For instance, if you pull me over while I'm hammered, I'll probably be going to jail. But, I've been setting of fireworks for the past three nights and the police have been called for the past three nights. A harsh tounge lashing is all they gave us.

Why?

Because blowing shit up this weekend is somewhat expected. And I believe Law Enforcement has better things to do, than stop responsible, young adults from lighting a few fuses.

You are exactly right; illegal is illegal. But not really.

Trent


----------



## dcs2244

It may be "legal" to drive in the BDL during certain hours...but I will stop the idiot and issue the cite: perhaps not for operating in the BDL, but for "unsafe passing" and "speed unreasonable and imprudent"...that should put a $200 dent in speedy's wallet, so go ahead, neat guys (and gals), continue to drive in the break down lane...I need the 4 hours court time! :twisted: 

Just because a thing is legal doesn't mean it's smart or safe.


----------



## FRPDConstable

I was comming home from the cape Yesterday morning and there was a little traffic near the sagamore bridge some ass came flying up the breakdown lane with his emergency flashers on beeping his horn and being stupid. Almost took out a car and a few signs and when he went by me he kicked up about 10 rocks on my window.. he was going to fast to get a plate but he pissed me off.


----------



## Curious EMT

Ok. So 3 lanes are jammed up. What are we in the 4th lane (formaly BDL) to do, stop?
I dont stop becasue an exit is backing up onto the highway into one lane and Im on the other side of the expressway, nor will I now.

My drivers manual I have sitting here on my desk from when I took drivers ed says no passing on right except when someone is turning left, or on a divided road. When did this whole "you can never pass on the right" (89/2) come about?

Also, me matching their speed would clearly be obstructing the flow of traffic (cite anyone?)
You see THIS all the time when people enter the highway durring these exemption times, and head directly for lane 2, but have to stop, becasue no one will let them in.
That furtherns their offence of failure to yeild, as every onramp from 24 to 9 is marked with a yeild sign, so these drivers are aware a normal merge will not work. They have no run-off space in the event they can not merge into traffic like 98% of this state's onramps have. Have I seen people slammed into the guardrail because they didnt yeild? Yes. Have I been involved in one? Yes. Did MSP cite the operator for failure to yeild? Yes. Do I continue to operate in any lane I want? Yes. 

I have to keep moving, its enviromentaly friendly! 



Now, the whole "it doenst enhance travel at all" is just BS.

Northbound, it completely adds a lane. How is adding 33% of a road's capacity not going to help? It's not as if this lane just dissapears, causing an bottleneck by a surge of traffic. Northbound, at rt 9, that lane becomes permenant, and traffic freely flows onto it.
Southbound, it branches off with rt24.

To see bottleneck caused by poor design of a temporary lane, look at [email protected] It goes from 4 lanes to 3 at the first 9 offramp (9west), and goes back to 4 with the active BDL at the onramp from 9east. For a distance of no more than 200ft, there is one less lane, and traffic backs up from there to Lexington.....

And to whoever said "I was in the active BDL yesterday": Just be careful. The signs clearly say Mon-Fri 6a-10a, 3p-7p. One monday, some holiday, I call MSP: You have a DMV, 128nb at rt 1
"Its a holiday, the active breakdown lane is closed"
"Well, the electric board says its open, so do the signs, everyone is using it"
"Its still closed" 
"Someone is still going to rearend a trailer" *click*

So, what is the status of adding another lane? Does that have anything to do with all the bridge construction in the rt1 area?


----------



## dcs2244

Curious EMT, I refer you to my previous post. Passing on the right, especially in the BDL, is just plain stupid...but go ahead: I just finished my "K" series book during "blue-schitz"...I now have an "M" series book, and the attendant "what color/national origin is your scumbag" book: Go ahead, make my day...gigs for everyone! :twisted: 

schise-kophen.


----------



## Curious EMT

dcs2244";p="68546 said:


> Curious EMT, I refer you to my previous post. Passing on the right, especially in the BDL, is just plain stupid...but go ahead: I just finished my "K" series book during "blue-schitz"...I now have an "M" series book, and the attendant "what color/national origin is your scumbag" book: Go ahead, make my day...gigs for everyone! :twisted:
> 
> schise-kophen.


Someone has to pump-up your white/male stats


----------



## dcs2244

Curious, I just checked all my cites for the last four (4) years: all were white males and females except for the hispanic kid I stopped last Thursday! I doubt I'll be called for "profiling" 8) !


----------

